# Advice on smoking Ribs?Chicken



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I usually smoke a whole pork shoulder and have that down pat but how long and at what temp do you guys recommend for ribs and chicken. Any advice, comments, or jokes are welcome. Thanks.

T


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

A good rule of thumb for spare ribs is 3-2-1. That being 3 hours on the smoker at 230 or so, 2 hours foiled and sprayed with some apple juice or other sweet juice, and then an hour either back uncovered or in the cooler. These will be fall off the bone tender and you will want to monitor them that last hour to make sure they aren't over done. 

For baby backs it is more like 2 1/2-1-.5

If you are doing thighs or thigh quarters I would cook them at about 260 for 2 to 2 1/2 hours. Breasts won't take quite so long. Whole chickens I do for 3-4 hours until the legs move easily. No matter what pieces you do it really helps to brine or marinade your chicken.

Best of luck on the cook...

Brent


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I prefer my ribs slow and just a little warmer than low. That's around 8 hours at 250f. No sauce, no foil, just rub, caveman style. 

They're done when they want to fall apart when lifted in the center. This is for regular ribs, i'm not big on baby backs.

I'm using a WSM with DigiQ II controls, using lump and chunk.

(and cavemen don't eat chicken...lol)


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree with Gator. Escept I usually spray them with a combo of apple juice and JD or JD and coke. That is only because that is what I am drinking while cooking.

But the most important thing to remeber is to have a good cigar with ya.
:ss


----------



## cherrybomb (Aug 27, 2008)

brining is definitely the key part of the process


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

Just as long as you promise us to never par-boil or cook ribs in a crockpot. If you do that people will give you the hairy eyeball


----------



## Smokin Gator (Aug 17, 2008)

:eevis said:


> I agree with Gator. Escept I usually spray them with a combo of apple juice and JD or JD and coke. That is only because that is what I am drinking while cooking.
> 
> But the most important thing to remeber is to have a good cigar with ya.
> :ss


Those are both excellent additions:tu


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

cherrybomb said:


> brining is definitely the key part of the process


1+ on that one, even just a big bowl, filled with water and a good 2 cups of salt, sit you chicken in it overnight perfereably, does wonders! you know what is a good place to get tips? tail gates. try to find a sporting event close by you and see if there's a tailgate thing going on. you'll find tons of hardcore people with [email protected] smokers and just mingle around, see what they do and such


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

raisin said:


> I prefer my ribs slow and just a little warmer than low. That's around 8 hours at 250f...


8 hours? You must be cooking Brontosaurus ribs! :r


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

DonnieW said:


> 8 hours? You must be cooking Brontosaurus ribs! :r


I did say caveman style! No nancying around with marinades, mopping, brining , or foiling! (imho:mn).

Fire and Meat, don't make it all complicated...:2


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

all this talk has got me craving beef ribs... mmmm....


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

raisin said:


> I prefer my ribs slow and just a little warmer than low. That's around 8 hours at 250f. No sauce, no foil, just rub, caveman style.
> 
> They're done when they want to fall apart when lifted in the center. This is for regular ribs, i'm not big on baby backs.
> 
> ...


:tpd: I do it the same way for both baby backs and reg. ribs. about 6 hour at 200 with a little rub. I usually coat with one coat of BBq Sauce spiced with some single malt scotch an hour before I am ready to remove them from the grill.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=21153&d=1222106009


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Thank you all for all the great advice. I did not get to cook them up as planned this weekend so if you have any more input let me know. I will let you know how they turn out.

T


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Do whole yardbirds at regular oven temperatures - 350F. I find following the same way as a traditional oven work best for chicken in the smoker. Follow any traditional roasted whole chicken recipe, just put in the smoker instead of oven. With whole turkey, make sure there's not too much smoke, or do half in the smoker, the second half in a regular oven. 3 hours in the smoker for yardbirds is about all you want unless you are using a very light flavored wood like ash.

Make sure it is indirect heat.

As for ribs, looks like there's some good advice already in this thread.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks again for all the great advice.

I used Dale's marinade and then I slow cooked them at about 225 with hickory. The ribs and chicken came out great. Next time I think I will do them a bit different. no marinadw but dry rub seasoning. Thanks again.

T


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

partagaspete:

For ribs I think you're on the right track - avoid marinades - a dry rub is the best way to go. Beyond recognition of that, simpler is better - don't get hung up in 'exotics'. The closest to a marinade you commonly hear about from rib cooking competitors, is using a thin brushed on coat of regular old yellow mustard (some like my grand dad cut the mustard slightly with water & a vinegar such as cider or wine or regular old Heinz).

Another key was the word "smoking". Chicken (unless whole / half bird), I think is less of a 'smoking' meat and more like what I'd consider grilling as opposed to "smoking". And these guys suggestions of over 225° support that thought in my mind.

As far as ribs, initially 225° or more might be alright, but I assume from a 'smoking' technique & standpoint we're talking about an area of the smoker / grill being that high of a temperature but the meat not directly exposed to that much heat?

For me, I smoke ribs with the general area of the ribs being in 185°-200° range, preferably 190°ish for me and for 5-8 hrs. Wood chips, chunks or logs (I use logs) directly placed on hot coals are a great enhancement of both volume of smoke and aroma/flavor in the added smoke.

O.K. I'll shut up here as a lot also depends on the type of grill / smoker you have anyway.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

partagaspete said:


> Thanks again for all the great advice.
> 
> I used Dale's marinade and then I slow cooked them at about 225 with hickory. The ribs and chicken came out great. Next time I think I will do them a bit different. no marinadw but dry rub seasoning. Thanks again.
> 
> T


I'm a BBQ Ho, and I could go on about this for days and days.

Except for fish, I prep _everything _exactly the same. Beef and pork ribs of any kind, poultry, briskets, whole pork loins, and shoulders all get a simple rubdown with cheap vegetable oil and a liberal sprinkle of canning salt. That's it, and it's has been very, very dependable for me. I adjust the cooking time with a meat thermometer, but poultry is 5-6 hours usually, and the beef and pork for about 8. Low side of medium on the temp, in my two R2D2 Brinkman smokers and I use the water pan to steam things and keep them from drying out. Rib racks will stand things on edge and increase how much you can cook at one time, if you need to. I use a different mix of wood to match the flavor of whatever I'm smoking. Alder for fish, hickory for beef, and 50/50 hickory and apple for pork. Every time.

I use the shredded wood. while I'm prepping the meat, I'll put it in a large bowl with very hot tap water to soak. I want the wood to smoulder and smoke, instead of burning. Take two squares of foil, put a handful of wet (but not dripping) wood chips in the middle and wrap it up into the approximate size and shape of a potato, twist the ends to seal it, and leave a 1" gap along the seam to let the smoke get out.

When the meat is roughly half-done, time-wise, I refill the charcoal and the water pan, and throw in another packet of chips. Simple, effective, and works like a charm. There's nothing to interfere with the meat-smoke-salt flavors. If you like smoked meats, it'll never be any better than it is, right out of the smoker.

For ribs, I cut them into 2-3 rib chunks and grill them briefly with some sauce, just to lightly char the outside and carmelize the sugars in the sauce. I think a sweeter type sauce mingles perfectly with the salty-meaty-smoky flavor of the meat, but your preference may vary.

Several times a year, I'll smoke 40+ pounds of various things for a charity luncheon at work, and everyone just raves about the meat. Really keep an eye on beef ribs, they're easy to overcook and dry out, which is bad.

I've had mixed results with salmon. The first two times were OK, but not great, and way, way too complicated. The only other time, I just used a salt/brown sugar mix to pack them, instead of an actual liquid brine solution. It was a lot easier, and the fish came out better, too. I haven't done it in a couple of years, though.

Crank up a smoker full of pork for 8 hours, and everyone within a quarter of a mile will want to be your new best friend. PORK FAT RULES!!


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's a trick if you like ribs with a wet bbq sauce. wrap the ribs in plastic wrap with your sauce and wrap all of that in foil. Cook slow (whatever temp/time method works best for you). You'll end up with saucy and tender ribs.


----------

